# big lagoon fishin



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

anybody been fishin it


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Was wondering the same thing


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I just got the combo to the gate lock so I’m looking forward to hitting it soon. Any retired military with disability can get the lifetime free pass to all Florida State Parks and with that pass you can get the gate combo for after hours. They used to give 6 months’ worth of combos each time but this time he only gave me 2 months.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Fishing is slow but with these warmer Dec days I went out for a few trips in the last week. Water is as clear as I have ever seen it but not much fish to be seen. Just past the end of the road I got one red on top water (only strike that day). On another day further toward the pass I got one Trout strike - on top water again - right against the bank - across from the condos on the park side, then finally one trout strike on another day nearer the entrance to the Johnson's beach in 3' of water. needless to day I had two days of nothing at all. I floundered along the bottom in several places and stuck out on that as well.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

If its anything like the sound, and it should be, the majority of fish and bait left the flats about a month ago when the real cold weather hit. There were still a few large trout hanging around a few weeks ago but I haven't been back since.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

I went all over Big Lagoon yesterday during a lull in the weather. Fished patchy grass bottom along the south shore from the Perdido bridge to the pass. Worked the dropoffs into the channels. Hit the point over by the Lost Key marina. 

Caught one Sea Robin, and had a Z-man chomped in half by a puffer fish. That's all. Didn't see a splash or a spooked fish all day.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe they are on Christmas Vacation in the keys!?!? lol


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

With this back and forth weather it seems that the fish are just as confused as we are.


----------

